# Failed cycle having had PGS testing and ERA - what ?'s should I ask / what next?



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

Hoping some of you ladies can help - I just found out on Friday that our 5th IVF cycle has failed (we have had one positive previously which resulted in MM).  This is our first cycle with a clinic in Spain.  We had PGS testing, which resulted in one chromosomally normal embryo (hatching blastocyst) and I also had the ERA procedure done, and result was receptive.  I'm at a loss, since we did both of these tests and also my lining was the best it's ever been (8.7mm on day of transfer, which is the thickest it's been from all my cycles).  We prepared ourselves physically and mentally for this cycle for a whole year, extremely healthy eating, no alcohol (neither of us smoke etc).  We couldn't have done anything more to make this work if we tried. We are classed as unexplained fertility for last 4 years however, I guess now we are classed as maternal age and DP also has poor morphology (although count is good and very high, so doctor didn't seem too concerned about this initially!). 

I've received an email from my Coordinator at the clinic advising that my doctor will call me THIS EVENING, which is great, but I wasn't expecting to hear so soon and so have no questions prepared.  My main questions will obviously be 1) what could the reason(s) have been for failure 2) what next i.e. are there further tests we should get prior to embarking on our next cycle.  Does anyone have any other suggestions as to what I should ask / other tests I should suggest....?  

Many thanks. xx


----------



## welsh_88 (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't have any advice but would like to know the answers myself I'm actually going to having psg testing on my next cycle as both my NHS goes have been negative I've never even had any frozen ones left and unfortunately in Wales it's 2 attempts 

have you had the nk killer cell test? I'm thinking of having the test in the meantime while I wait for my next cycle which will be next year just thought I'd mention it as I've read great success stories about being having the test after many failed cycles and finally getting their bfp with a little extra help   xx


----------



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Nicnik

So sorry to hear about your failed cycles, especially this one with PGS which makes it even more difficult to understand... Have you spoken to the clinic yet? As Welsh suggests, immunes are probably what I'd look at next. Also, I assume you've had a hysteroscopy and scratch in previous cycles? Also assume some of these may have FETs? 

Let us know how you get on and what the clinic says.

Good luck x


----------

